# InDesign bullets; how to adjust them?!?!



## tinroots (May 23, 2006)

How do you adjust a bullet, beyond font and point size? Every time I try a bullet -several different characters + several different type faces- they are in horrrrible vertical alignment. Can't we adjust the base-line or something for bullets? ((What's the point if we can't adjust them, that's what we do!))

Please tell me I'm missing something or how to make such a simple but necessary adjustment! Please! Using InDesign CS2 4.0.2.633. Thanks!


----------



## jellyfish (May 23, 2006)

my bud says that you have to use the tab to give the bullets there place on the page don't use the spacebar - just tab into the spot you want and when you get to the next line tab again to place it where you want..just don't use the spacebar........hope that helps.


----------



## MacGizmo (May 24, 2006)

Um, you could use the baseline shift feature to adjust them. It's in the Control Bar about half-way over. It's two "A" s with an arrow. You can also adjust the default amount in the preferences.


----------

